# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Apple Hardware Users > [ubuntu] Ubuntu on MacBookPro7,1

## pklat

Has anyone had any success installing ubuntu (lucid or other) on the new 13'' MacbookPro7,1 ?

I've installed rEFIt after which both live and alternate lucid CDs start booting but soon stop as they "can't find a CD-ROM drive/driver".

Arch seems to give a similar error. Fedora 12 hangs in boot up due to what seems to be a graphics issue.

Any ideas?

----------


## jaco223

> Has anyone had any success installing ubuntu (lucid or other) on the new 13'' MacbookPro7,1 ?
> 
> I've installed rEFIt after which both live and alternate lucid CDs start booting but soon stop as they "can't find a CD-ROM drive/driver".
> 
> Arch seems to give a similar error. Fedora 12 hangs in boot up due to what seems to be a graphics issue.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you use Bootcamp to create a partition to install Ubuntu on?
If you want to install Ubuntu Lucid place the cd in the drive, power off your computer,
start it up while holding down the "c" key, it should boot to the install screen, where you
have the option of trying it without installing, or you can choose to install.
At this screen you can press the "f6" key and disbale acpi and choose nomodesest,
try these options and see if you can boot. It takes a couple of minutes to start a "live"
session which will boot up to the Ubuntu desktop.
Hope this helps.

Jaco

----------


## pklat

Thanks for the quick reply.

Yes, I have a BOOTCAMP FAT32 partition. The install screen boots up after holding the C key. Then I select acpi=off and nomodesest as you instructed. The boot up starts and hangs on the following screen:



```
Busy Box v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu9) built in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.

(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
```

----------


## pklat

I managed to boot into live lucid from a usb drive. Now in the install guide there is no hard drive to install to. Gparted also only finds the usb stick at /dev/sda1

----------


## jaco223

> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Yes, I have a BOOTCAMP FAT32 partition. The install screen boots up after holding the C key. Then I select acpi=off and nomodesest as you instructed. The boot up starts and hangs on the following screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Busy Box v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu9) built in shell (ash)
> Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.
> ...


Maybe the problem is with the the ".iso" you have downloaded. Did you try
downloading a different image? Perhaps trying a daily build?

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/

Try burning the image at a slow speed like 4x.

It could be that the image you downloaded is corrupt.

Hope this helps.

Jaco

----------


## jaco223

May I ask why you're using Busy Box?
Can you uninstall Busy Box and try installing Ubuntu?

Jaco

----------


## binary10

You'll always see the busybox message when initrd fails to find the root disk or some other issue with your devices. It gives you a limited command set to do some script debugging etc

----------


## Seq

@jaco223: Busybox is part of the initramfs.

@pklat: It sounds like the sata adapter is not recognized. Do you know what chipset is in this? You'll have to find out either from tech specs, or from within Mac OS X (About this Mac > System Information, if memory serves). I only have a mbp5,3 at my disposal, so I can't reproduce your problem, obviously.

Unfortunately, you're a very, very early adopter and likely one of the first to try Linux on this particular machine.

----------


## Seq

> Unfortunately, you're a very, very early adopter and likely one of the first to try Linux on this particular machine.


Wow, a google search for "macbookpro7,1 linux" brings up this thread.

----------


## pklat

The only way I can start a live lucid environment is by booting from a CD and USB simultaneously. Apparently once it cannot find CD rom it looks for the USB. Live ubuntu environment works fine except for WiFi and recognising any of the SATA drives. I don't know what's new from previous versions of Macbook, but here is some info



```
Hardware Overview:

  Model Name:	MacBook Pro
  Model Identifier:	MacBookPro7,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2.4 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	3 MB
  Memory:	4 GB
  Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MBP71.0039.B05
  SMC Version (system):	1.62f5
  Serial Number (system):	W80140U3ATM
  Hardware UUID:	183BD947-DFF3-5C0E-9C39-5AA0A03467FC
  Sudden Motion Sensor:
  State:	Enabled
```

Serial-ATA


```
NVidia MCP89 AHCI:

  Vendor:	NVidia
  Product:	MCP89 AHCI
  Link Speed:	3 Gigabit
  Negotiated Link Speed:	1.5 Gigabit
  Description:	AHCI Version 1.30 Supported

TOSHIBA MK2555GSXF:

  Capacity:	250.06 GB (250,059,350,016 bytes)
  Model:	TOSHIBA MK2555GSXF                      
  Revision:	FH405B  
  Serial Number:	           3097C1H4T
  Native Command Queuing:	Yes
  Queue Depth:	32
  Removable Media:	No
  Detachable Drive:	No
  BSD Name:	disk0
  Rotational Rate:	5400
  Medium Type:	Rotational
  Partition Map Type:	GPT (GUID Partition Table)
  S.M.A.R.T. status:	Verified
  Volumes:
Macintosh HD:
  Capacity:	215.82 GB (215,822,106,624 bytes)
  Available:	176.2 GB (176,199,225,344 bytes)
  Writable:	Yes
  File System:	Journaled HFS+
  BSD Name:	disk0s2
  Mount Point:	/
BOOTCAMP:
  Capacity:	33.89 GB (33,892,073,472 bytes)
  Available:	33.87 GB (33,874,395,136 bytes)
  Writable:	Yes
  File System:	MS-DOS FAT32
  BSD Name:	disk0s3
  Mount Point:	/Volumes/BOOTCAMP
```

Looks like the new thing is the chipset NVIDIA MCP89.

I only planned to use OS X for movie editing. Everything else ubuntu does better (for my needs)...well apart from flash  :Sad:

----------


## gnudung

> If this affects your computer, please sign into launchpad/create an account and click the link up top that 'This bug affects me'
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/576601


I'm new as you can see. I registered at launchpad.net, and completed the handshake. They agree I'm logged in. I can't see any text that says exactly "This bug affects me."

I posted a useless comment, signed up for the notify list, logged out, logged in but there was no uptick from 74 to 75 users affected.

Is that just the latency of the site and am I a new user who is perhaps impatient? Or should it be already saying "75"?

ADDENDUM FOR OTHER NEW USERS: the bugs.launchpad.net site does not function properly in Google Chrome or Safari (latest of each, Mac OS 10.6.3). The popup that lets you say "Yes it affects me" appears off the left side of the window in Chrome. Using Firefox, you can see it and respond.

----------


## kwangchin

Kernel 2.6.35-rc1 says:




> This patch adds generic support for the MacBook Pro 7 family based on the 7,1 model.


I will try this later

----------


## pklat

> Kernel 2.6.35-rc1 says:
> 
> 
> 
> I will try this later


I believe this is in regard to the sensors and applesmc stuff kosumi68 asked me to test. Unfortunately I don't think there have been any changes to SATA controller. Still worth a shot  :Smile:

----------


## khanku

> How did you get FreeBSD 8.0 to work? I tried  booting the 64bit ISO DVD and it didn't work. Any suggestions?


IIRC I used FreeBSD 7.3 livefs and it worked.

----------


## sha.goyjo

Okay, question: Is this a bug or a wishlist? If the hardware isn't supported by the kernel version of ubuntu, I think this is a wishlist for maverick (i.e. possibly backports) rather than a "bug" proper in ubuntu.

Don't want to start a flame war, just want clarification.

----------


## popey

> Okay, question: Is this a bug or a wishlist? If the hardware isn't supported by the kernel version of ubuntu, I think this is a wishlist for maverick (i.e. possibly backports) rather than a "bug" proper in ubuntu.


It's a bug given it's a currently shipping device from a well known manufacturer, and we're shipping LTS CDs which won't work on it.

However it seems to me that Apple laptops are often looked down upon by Linux developers:-

a) because Apple do strange things to seemingly standard components.
b) because it's Apple.

Not much we can do until someone upstream (kernel) takes a look at it really. I don't see this being upgraded to a high priority bug any time soon.

----------


## sha.goyjo

> It's a bug given it's a currently shipping device from a well known manufacturer, and we're shipping LTS CDs which won't work on it.


Okay, I guess what I'm saying is that if kernel 2.6.33-22 doesn't support ethe 7,1, and if Ubuntu ships with 2.6.32-21 (which updates to 2.6.32.22), is this a "flaw" in the LTS release or simply part of the feature freeze. It isn't like this won't be fixed, but feature freezing is part of the distro release cycle.

I don't think it's fair to say that Apple is being "looked down on" in this situation. It's not as if the kernel developers upstream aren't integrating support for the 7,1 in 2.6.35, as was shown earlier in the thread.

So I guess I have to re-ask my question. Being as it is necessary for Ubuntu to do a freeze before releasing, it is necessary for them to use a stable kernel at the time of freeze. That means that support for the newest systems is not going to be present. That's simply part of using a non-rolling release cycle. So I guess I still want to know, should we be posting this bug as a bug in the current release, or as a wishlist (IE please use kernel 2.6.35 in maverick) for the next release.

Thank you for not looking at this as argumentative, I just think that if we Linux-Mac users want to be taken seriously, it is imperative that we understand the development cycle and use proper channels. IE what can we do to get this taken care of in the proper manner by the right people.

----------


## popey

> Okay, I guess what I'm saying is that if kernel 2.6.33-22 doesn't support ethe 7,1, and if Ubuntu ships with 2.6.32-21 (which updates to 2.6.32.22), is this a "flaw" in the LTS release or simply part of the feature freeze. It isn't like this won't be fixed, but feature freezing is part of the distro release cycle.


It's a flaw in the kernel which ships with the LTS release. Therefore it's a flaw in the LTS release.




> I don't think it's fair to say that Apple is being "looked down on" in this situation. It's not as if the kernel developers upstream aren't integrating support for the 7,1 in 2.6.35, as was shown earlier in the thread.


I'm not saying that in this particular instance Apple is being looked down on. I am saying that on the whole in general many Linux developers seem (from my experience) to be anti-Apple. Indeed one comment in the Ubuntu Kernel channel reinforced this. 

It's not that they don't want this fixed, and dont want to help in doing that. I think it's more that _they_ think Mac owners probably believe the platform (and hence the issue) is more widespread than it really is. 




> So I guess I have to re-ask my question. Being as it is necessary for Ubuntu to do a freeze before releasing, it is necessary for them to use a stable kernel at the time of freeze. That means that support for the newest systems is not going to be present. That's simply part of using a non-rolling release cycle. So I guess I still want to know, should we be posting this bug as a bug in the current release, or as a wishlist (IE please use kernel 2.6.35 in maverick) for the next release.


The kernel team pick a kernel to be supported for that release. In the future they may backport patches to that kernel if they make sense. For example if the issue with the Macboook7,1 turns out to be a simple kernel patch which exists in 2.6.35 then it may well be ported back to 2.6.32. Until that fix exists there's little we can do I'm afraid.

Also note that LTS releases get point releases through their life which may include updated kernels. The next point release for 10.04 (10.04.01) is due on July 29th 2010.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule




> Thank you for not looking at this as argumentative, I just think that if we Linux-Mac users want to be taken seriously, it is imperative that we understand the development cycle and use proper channels. IE what can we do to get this taken care of in the proper manner by the right people.


We've done pretty much all we can. Short of buying a 13" MacBook7,1 and putting it in front of a kernel developer.. anyone got $1000 spare?  :Smile:

----------


## sha.goyjo

> It's a flaw in the kernel which ships with the LTS release. Therefore it's a flaw in the LTS release.


I hate to beat a dead horse here, but I still don't understand how hardware where support hasn't been added yet constitutes a "flaw". Maybe you could explain it to me. As far as I know, a flaw would be if we hardware we claimed to support didn't function. But how can hardware we don't claim to support not working be considered a flaw in the OS.

Please explain in more detail what it is you mean with your usage of the word "flaw" because I think that is where our misunderstanding is arising from.

Thanks,
Jason

----------


## popey

> I hate to beat a dead horse here, but I still don't understand how hardware where support hasn't been added yet constitutes a "flaw". Maybe you could explain it to me. As far as I know, a flaw would be if we hardware we claimed to support didn't function. But how can hardware we don't claim to support not working be considered a flaw in the OS.


It's not new hardware. It's a chip-set which is already supported in the Linux kernel, not a new device lacking support entirely, but a device for which there is support, but it's broken in this laptop.

From conversations I've had with the kernel team it seems there's something quirky going on (possibly timing related) which causes the device to sleep, not wake up, not be recognised correctly. Which it is, is still to be determined.

----------


## sha.goyjo

Alright, thanks for clearing that up. From the conversation earlier on it seemed like device support simply hadn't been added yet. Thanks for the clarification.

----------


## twinoatl

I propose 50 to get this bug solved:
http://www.cofundos.org/project.php?id=187

Please add your bid here (even 1/$ would be cool).

----------


## linuxopjemac

cool that one can bid on such a project  :Wink: 
win-win situation

----------


## garrettg84

It appears that a dirty patch has been created for the SATA drivers. With this news, it shouldn't be too long until an entire solution is available. Stay posted!


Updated Info:
https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15923

----------


## AnotherFineMess

I've been having the same problem as the rest of the users in this thread. Ive purchaced the 7,1 macbook and i cant install ubuntu linux. Ive been keeping an eye on this thread and the bugzilla page and i saw that the ata_generic driver seems to work in order to recognize the mc89 sata chip on the macs. The driver is a C file there are some people who have tested it on their 7,1 macs. I dont know how to build a custom kernel and load the driver modules in order to successfully install ubuntu. So please, i know many people know how to do this as the user below did, which does not explain in depth which steps are needed in order to finally install ubuntu. *I please ask someone to compose a mini step by step guide for compiling and loading this driver module in a custom kernel.* 

This quote from the last message sent in the above kernel bug page https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15923




> Comment #22 From  Benoit Gschwind   2010-06-11 23:11:51  -------
> 
> Good news, I find a way to use MCP89 IDE on MacBookPro 7,1.
> 
> To make it working I use the ata_generic driver patched and disable other
> drivers (see config file summited). With this patch I can mount and read
> partition of MacOS X.
> 
> I summited the new ata_generic.c file. This patch is durty please do not use it
> without reviewed it.

----------


## koencalliauw

This seems to affect the new Mac Mini unibody too.

/K

----------


## norfair

> This seems to affect the new Mac Mini unibody too.
> 
> /K


Ugh. I was just about to order one with the hopes of removing OSX completely and installing 10.04. Rats. Why must Apple be the only one out there to build small, efficient, quiet, but capable desktops? How I wish Canonical would find a partner (other than Dell) to make slick Ubuntu built systems. I'll keep checking in to see if there's improvement on the mini front. Thanks for this quick bit of info!

----------


## Scrubru

I was considering buying one and wiping out the OSX. Now it seems that the problem pertains to the SATA driver. All that CPU fan speed stuff can be solved by installing that DKMS package...

I'm not familiar with SATA though, but has anyone ever tried to install Lucid on the solid-state drive? Furthermore, mbp 7,1 comes with an Intel HD card and an Nvidia G330M, seems like a hybrid-graphics layout. If Ubuntu is successfully installed, will it be able to power both cards?

----------


## Jason Brownbridge

Someone has put up an iso for installing 64bit lucid at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid. I have updated the guide to include how I got my sound and display/keyboard brightness settings working. Also at the moment my battery life seems pretty good (6-7 hours with wifi surfing) so Lucid looks promising  :Smile:

----------


## grantgalitz

It seems that there are two filepaths that can be written and read from to get lcd backlighting and led keyboard lighting.

/sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness (for the keyboard lighting)
/sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness (for the lcd backlight)

The lcd backlight has a range from 0 to 44000, while the keyboard lighting has a range from 0 to 255.

Writing small shell scripts and binding them to keyboard shortcuts seems to work, as I tried this on my new macbook pro.

----------


## grantgalitz

These two scripts seem to be an alternative method, since pommed is causing issues for a few people I've talked to.

A script for the keyboard:


```
#!/bin/bash
LIGHTLEVEL=$(cat /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness)
LEVELDIFFERENCE=15
MAXVALUE=255
MINVALUE=0
if [ $LIGHTLEVEL -ge $MINVALUE ] && [ $LIGHTLEVEL -le $MAXVALUE ]
    then
    TOTAL=`expr $MAXVALUE`
    case $1 in
        up)
            TOTAL=`expr $LIGHTLEVEL + $LEVELDIFFERENCE`;;
        down)
            TOTAL=`expr $LIGHTLEVEL - $LEVELDIFFERENCE`;;
    esac
    if [ $TOTAL -ge $MINVALUE ] && [ $TOTAL -le $MAXVALUE ]
        then
        echo $TOTAL > /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness
    else
        echo "New value out of range: $TOTAL";
    fi
else
    echo 'System light level out of min/max range (Hardware might not be matching script)';
fi
```

And a script for the lcd backlight:


```
#!/bin/bash
LIGHTLEVEL=$(cat /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness)
LEVELDIFFERENCE=400
MAXVALUE=44000
MINVALUE=0
if [ $LIGHTLEVEL -ge $MINVALUE ] && [ $LIGHTLEVEL -le $MAXVALUE ]
    then
    TOTAL=`expr $MAXVALUE`
    case $1 in
        up)
            TOTAL=`expr $LIGHTLEVEL + $LEVELDIFFERENCE`;;
        down)
            TOTAL=`expr $LIGHTLEVEL - $LEVELDIFFERENCE`;;
    esac
    if [ $TOTAL -ge $MINVALUE ] && [ $TOTAL -le $MAXVALUE ]
        then
        echo $TOTAL > /sys/class/backlight/nvidia_backlight/brightness
    else
        echo "New value out of range: $TOTAL";
    fi
else
    echo 'System light level out of min/max range (Hardware might not be matching script)';
fi
```

----------


## grantgalitz

Make sure you edit sudoers to allow these scripts to be used as an exception to root.
Also there are two parameters, up and down, that are passed with the command for use.
So add a keyboard shortcut for a command like: "sudo lcd_backlight up"
Passing no parameters changes to values to the maximum lighting allowed in the script.

Scripts adapted from http://www.mabishu.com/blog/2010/06/...untu-gnulinux/

----------


## maximus3d

In case if anyone is interested...

Just downloaded Opensuse 11.3 - no problems with booting up from LiveCD, Partitioner can see all drives. Everything is working, except mouse-track pad: pointer moves, but because of multi-touch it is not possible to drag/resize... USB mice works fine.

----------


## maximus3d

Update on OpenSUSE: can not make wireless work, can not install Nvidia drivers, HDD is slow.

I may be wrong, but it seems to me, that there are no proper drivers yet for the Macbook Pro 7.1 hardware, except ones for MacOS.

----------


## tixetsal

> Update on OpenSUSE: can not make wireless work, can not install Nvidia drivers, HDD is slow.
> 
> I may be wrong, but it seems to me, that there are no proper drivers yet for the Macbook Pro 7.1 hardware, except ones for MacOS.


Can anyone else verify this?

----------


## Logoman500

Hi,
i have MacBookPro7,1 with 2.66 Intel Core 2 Due /4GB 1067 mHz DDR3 /500 GB  Seagate 7200 RPM with Mac OS X Snow Leopard Version 10.6.4.
i install rEFit than make three partition than i restart my mac than i install Windows 7 and it's Ok.
to install Ubuntu i do everything and i come with one solution, i used external DVD drive when I get to the the part 4 of the installation the one you can't choose the partition for Ubuntu you will not going to see the SATA Drive so i open my macbook pro and remove the HDD then i install other HDD than i running my mac i press alt and i chose the external DVD when it's open first picture of Ubuntu i connect the the SATA HDD (the original on) thru the USB using enclosure case when reach  
the partition selection for Ubuntu now i see it and i continue the instillation until the end.
now i remove the SATA HDD (the original on) from the enclosure case, then i install it in my macbook pro again now everything ok but i see these error :


Gave up waiting for root device,  Common problems:
	- Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
		- Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
		- Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
	- Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; is /dev)
ALERT! 	/dev/disk/by-uuid/4aae0f87-e74b-b500-347319f057c3 does not
opping to a shell!

BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
(initramfs) _



i hope some one can fix these error 
i think because i install Ubuntu to external hard drive and i use it internal .

----------


## maximus3d

tried daily build from:
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/
works perfectly!

----------


## Logoman500

> tried daily build from:
> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/
> works perfectly!


it's working fine  :Dancing:

----------


## delijati

Is someone able to get a resolution > 1440x 900 on a external monitor .. i only get a black screen.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ma...rnal%20Monitor

----------


## sha.goyjo

> ...well apart from flash


What does that mean? Are you having trouble with flash as well?

----------


## AnotherFineMess

Also working on my Macbook 7.1 13" . I've been waiting for this fix almost 2 months now. The daily build released on 19 July works almost perfect. This is just like a cool summer breeze of free software to my shinny new macbook.

There are some hardware issues a haven't found any solution yet (Bluetooth, external monitor, brightness etc) although they will be fixed through time i hope. Just need to keep a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid

I dont think ill be following this thread anymore so just hope everyone a good summer. Greetings from sunny Greece !

----------


## scullez

Does anyone know any software that can work with MBP 13" *single mic-in/audio-out port*? I want to connect external mic, because internal one is very quiet, even in maximal volume (that's one more problem).
Maybe somebody know how Apple In-Ear Headphones with Mic (http://store.apple.com/us/product/MA850?mco=MTM3NDY3MjQ) works? They have single jack too.

----------


## mynest

thanks for you all guys, I had got the same problem, but now I have solved the problem by your suggestion. 
Appreciated!! :Popcorn:

----------


## rodelnewbie

Hi Guys,

I just got my new macbook pro 7.1/ 13.3/ 4gb 250HD snow leopard ( the new one in the market) and i really want to install ubuntu but its giving me the same issues. its not recognizing the CD. it drives me all the way to selecting the language but after that its gving me an error. while reading all the comments we have in this forum as a newbie it confuses me alot  :Smile: . can someone fro mthe guru's provide us newbies a step by step procedure (for dummies) how to install ubuntu. please Thanks in advance.

rodel

----------


## twinoatl

> I just got my new macbook pro 7.1/ 13.3/ 4gb 250HD snow leopard ( the new one in the market) and i really want to install ubuntu but its giving me the same issues. its not recognizing the CD. it drives me all the way to selecting the language but after that its gving me an error. while reading all the comments we have in this forum as a newbie it confuses me alot . can someone fro mthe guru's provide us newbies a step by step procedure (for dummies) how to install ubuntu. please Thanks in advance.


That's what the wiki page is for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid. If you follow explanations, you will manage to install Ubuntu on your new laptop. However, there are still problems that might prevent you from enjoying your trip.

----------


## scullez

I've solved reboot freeze problem using this:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...36&postcount=5

If this method worked for someone else, we can add it to the MBP7.1 wiki.

----------


## labaom

> I've solved reboot freeze problem using this:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...36&postcount=5
> 
> If this method worked for someone else, we can add it to the MBP7.1 wiki.


Doesn't seem to work for me. Can anyone help me with the brightness keys they do not work no matter what I do!

----------


## scullez

> Doesn't seem to work for me.


Don't forget to run update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub. Have you did that?



> Can anyone help me with the brightness keys they do not work no matter what I do!


You have to install and configure pommed using this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid

----------


## labaom

> Don't forget to run update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub. Have you did that?
> 
> You have to install and configure pommed using this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid


Okay Ill try your suggestion. However the pommed thing doesn't work. I followed the steps. It seems you have done this before if you have AIM or something maybe you can help me further? I just want to use Ubuntu as much as I can and this would definitely help.

EDIT: Sorry your suggestion for refreshing grub did not work. I cannot restart.

----------


## scullez

> Okay Ill try your suggestion. However the pommed thing doesn't work. I followed the steps. It seems you have done this before if you have AIM or something maybe you can help me further? I just want to use Ubuntu as much as I can and this would definitely help.


Yeah, everything described in that wiki totally works for me.
For today, I've configured everything that listed in that manual plus some power management tricks that allowed me to run my macbook for 5-7 hours on battery

----------


## labaom

> Yeah, everything described in that wiki totally works for me.
> For today, I've configured everything that listed in that manual plus some power management tricks that allowed me to run my macbook for 5-7 hours on battery


Can you help me via teamviewer because I would like to use Ubuntu to the maximum it would be appreciated.

----------


## cK-judic

> Can you help me via teamviewer because I would like to use Ubuntu to the maximum it would be appreciated.


It'd be nice if you guys put everything in the wiki or here so that we can all use it. I'm backing up my Ubuntu install right now and then I'm going to install on my shiny new MBP.

----------


## cK-judic

> Okay Ill try your suggestion. However the pommed thing doesn't work. I followed the steps. It seems you have done this before if you have AIM or something maybe you can help me further? I just want to use Ubuntu as much as I can and this would definitely help.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry your suggestion for refreshing grub did not work. I cannot restart.


I think you actually need to do update-grub2 - I did and reboot works for me.

----------


## ciscler

Hello,

the wiki page tells about low disk access what can you say about it. Is it really slow or should I wait before installing ubuntu?

Ciscler

----------


## labaom

> Hello,
> 
> the wiki page tells about low disk access what can you say about it. Is it really slow or should I wait before installing ubuntu?
> 
> Ciscler


It also says that claim is depreciated...

----------


## iammuze

hello.

i followed the documentation for the macbook 7,1, and everything was working beautifully up until the kernel header upgrades on august 5th. after the update, sound no longer works on my macbook. i checked the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and found that the line "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55" was still right where i left it.

i tried reinstalling gnome-alsamixer, to no avail. neither alsamixer nor the ubuntu sound preferences see a sound device anymore.

changing the line "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55" to "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" gave me a dummy device in both alsamixer and the sound preferences but it did not affect my speakers or headphone jack.

this is the aptitude history for the upgrade:



```
Start-Date: 2010-08-05  01:40:07
Upgrade: 
 linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic (2.6.32-24.38, 2.6.32-24.39),
 linux-headers-2.6.32-24 (2.6.32-24.38, 2.6.32-24.39),
 gparted (0.5.1-1ubuntu2, 0.5.1-1ubuntu3),
 linux-libc-dev (2.6.32-24.38, 2.6.32-24.39),
 gdm (2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu2, 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu3),
 linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic (2.6.32-24.38, 2.6.32-24.39)
End-Date: 2010-08-05  01:40:57
```

if anyone can help me solve this i would be extremely grateful, i know the ubuntu forums are always awesome with this kind of stuff.

----------


## ninocass

sound, backlight and keyboard light fully working using the nightly bild and the tweaks on the wiki!

There seems to be blue-tooth support on this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=BCM2046

When i installed the package my mac book automatically connects to my magic mouse however hcitool doesn't display any local devices and a pan0 device is created.   After a reboot i am unable to reconnect the mouse unless I reinstall and reinstall

On a side notes does anyone know how to rebind cmd + c to copy and cmd + v to paste?

cheers

----------


## mac-linux

How do i execute this.... Thanks 




> These two scripts seem to be an alternative method, since pommed is causing issues for a few people I've talked to.
> 
> A script for the keyboard:
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> LIGHTLEVEL=$(cat /sys/class/leds/smc::kbd_backlight/brightness)
> LEVELDIFFERENCE=15
> ...

----------


## bastones

> How do i execute this.... Thanks


I think these are executed by creating a file in gedit with no extension (when saving it). Then go into the Terminal and type:

_cd ~/Documents_
then:
_chmod 777 file_name_here_

Then double-click the file from your Documents folder to execute the script. Don't forget to save the file to your Documents folder.

Chmod is basically changing the permissions of the file to allow it to be executed by you in the Terminal when opening the file, and ~/ is referenced to your _home_ folder (the folder with your account name in it), which inside it has the Documents, Desktop and other folders, etc.

----------


## jazzman76063

I was able to get 10.04 installed on my MacBook Pro 7,1 13.3" using the following process:

First, I installed rEFIt and partioned the drive with Disk Utility (instead of bootcamp) per the steps recommended by this article on Lifehacker: 
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2010/05...camp-required/

I then downloaded the daily build of Ubuntu 10.04 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/

I tried using a CD but when it didn't work, I ended up using Unetbootin ( http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ) to create a USB bootable disk. This will require access to Windows or another installation of Linux as Unetbootin doesn't run on Mac OS  :Sad: 

I popped the USB drive into the computer, reboot, pressed C-key so rEFIt allowed me to choose and selected the USB drive when it appeared. Installation was pretty normal from there, and then I went thru the steps on the Community documentation (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid) to get everything working.

Notes on the Community Documentation:
I haven't tested the following things: external monitor, iSight, bluetooth

For wireless, I had to use the Broadcom STA driver (the proprietary driver). The free one (b43-fwcutter) does not seem to work even though it shows up in Hardware Drivers. The homepage? for the driver specifically indicates that the BCM4322 a/b/g/n models (such as the default airport card in my macbook) are not currently supported (http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43)

Sound seems iffy. It seems to work over headphones, but I get no sound from the speakers themselves. Anyone have any ideas on that?

Edit: Nevermind...sound works.  It helped when I went back to alsamixer and unmuted the front speakers instead of just turning up the volume.

----------


## kcleong

Is it possible to disable the touchpad when typing? In the mouse config dialog it's not also possible to disable tap to click. I tried using synclient to disable the touchpad when typing, but synclient gives an error. Multitouch works, two/three taps, vertical/horizantal scrolling etc.



```
$ synclient -m 500
Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
```

The bcm5974-dkms and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics packages are installed. The diagnostic script for the bcm5974 modules says that no synaptics driver is loaded.



```
$ /usr/src/bcm5974-1.1.7/scripts/bcm5974-diagnostics 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* Kernel version: 2.6.35-23-generic
* Synaptics version: 1.2.2-2ubuntu5-mactel1
* USB device: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05ac:0237 Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (ISO)
* /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/bcm5974.ko: exists
* /etc/modules: bcm5974 no longer explicitly listed, good
* /etc/modprobe.d/options: file not found
* /etc/modprobe.d/bcm5974: no such file, good
* /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.usbmap: maps to bcm5974, good
* bcm5974: module is loaded
* /proc/bus/input/devices: module is registered
Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
```

Any idea how to get this working?

----------


## tomsecret

Hi, sorry for reviving an old thread, but it's still relevant for me  :Smile:  I'm about to buy a macbookpro7,1, and have been reading this entire thread and the community wiki. Are there any problems left when using macbookpro7,1 and Ubuntu (with gnome) 10.10 or 11.04? I have three questions:

1. Does the video bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...rg/+bug/681465) affect all machines?

2. What kind of battery life do you have in your everyday use? 

3. Also are there any other serious bugs when using Ubuntu on this machine?

Thanks for your time!  :Smile:

----------


## vickoxy

> Don't forget to run update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub. Have you did that?
> 
> You have to install and configure pommed using this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid


Hi,
i have same problems-still can not get the LCD Brightness setup. I posted my question alo here:



> i,
> i still have brightness adjustment problems (F1-F2). I have MacBook Pro 7.1 and Ubuntu 10.04 64bit. I installed Ubuntu following this guide:
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Lucid
> After i made for the first time: 
> Code:
> sudo apt-get remove pommed
> sudo apt-get install git-core libdbus-1-dev libconfuse-dev libaudiofile-dev libasound-dev libpci-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libglade2-dev libgtk2.0-dev libx11-dev libxext-dev libxpm-dev
> git clone git://git.debian.org/git/pommed/pommed.git
> cd pommed
> ...


but nothing...

Is there some easy fix for this issue?

----------


## sciurus

Does anyone know if the problems and workarounds for the MacBookPro7,1 running Ubuntu 10.10 documented at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ma...ro7-1/Maverick have changed at all for Ubuntu 11.04?

----------


## luismacb

Upgraded to 11.04 on macbook pro 7,1.
Sound doesn't work. It was working on ubuntu 10.10, but not now. I run alsamixer and everything is unmuted, and at 100% volume. However, there is no front speaker control.
My Nvidia mcp89 is recognized and every looks working in gnome-volume-control, but no sound.

----------


## watgrad

This is what I did to get sound working in Natty- 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ma...Maverick#Sound

----------


## watgrad

> Does anyone know if the problems and workarounds for the MacBookPro7,1 running Ubuntu 10.10 documented at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ma...ro7-1/Maverick have changed at all for Ubuntu 11.04?


I was able to use the maverick directions to get a clean install of natty working. I did have some trouble with the keys for display brightness at first - but all works well now.

----------


## luismacb

I did that in 10.10, and after upgrade, sound alsa-base.conf remains with that line. That's not the problem.
It seems a bad config of pulseaudio, or maybe alsa, beacause the nvidia card is recognized and all unmutted but no sound at all.

----------


## luismacb

I can't believe it!!

I found the solution. It was all the Mactel PPA, this is a big mistake, this should be warned!! Those untrusted ppas....  :Brick wall: 

So, simply uninstall snd-hda-dkms with Synaptics and reboot!

Via: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=307

----------


## vickoxy

How does Ubuntu 11.04 work on Macbook? I have 10.10 and waking time from suspend/hibernation is not impressive, i have some freezing issues at flash sites and it just doesn´t work as smooth as with thinkpads...

----------

